# Mustergenerator für spezielles Muster



## tantebootsy (21. März 2005)

Hi,
im Anhang sehr ihr zwei Muster, die ich manuell per Freehand, also sehr aufwändig, erstellt habe.
Kennt ihr "Mustergeneratoren", Filter o.ä.(egal für welches Programm, also auch PS), mit dem man sowas schneller hinbekommt, auch wenn es um komplexere Formen geht?
Wäre klasse!
Gruß,
Micha


----------



## ShadowMan (21. März 2005)

Hi du!

Schau mal im Netz nach "Technodots". Diese sind zwar rund, aber vielleicht kann man sowas so ähnlich erzeugen oder aus den Kreisen Quadrate machen.

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## tantebootsy (22. März 2005)

Ja, genau sowas meine ich, nur eben mit Quadraten ... Werd wohl noch rumprobieren müssen, mal sehen ...
Wenn noch jemand was weiß ... immer her damit!
Micha


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. März 2005)

Hallo,

Schau mal hier  rein, da wird die Herstellung
von quadratischen Technodots beschrieben.


----------



## tantebootsy (23. März 2005)

Ahh! Super, das war's, danke! : )
Gruß,
Micha


----------

